# TSH Levels?



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all,
Not sure if this is where I should be posting? I have just found out from my clinic that my TSH levels are high at 3.26. This is the first time it has been high, it was 2.09 in 2011 when I was tested for immunes.
The clinic have assured me that it is okay and can be lowered by medication so not to worry, but they do want me to get retested.
Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanjks
MJ1 x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmm 58 people have read and no-one had a high TSH level


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The NHS would not consider that level high, so you would need to either get a px from your clinic, or pay for a private endocrinologist (I would recommend Gerard Conway). Either way you'll need Thyroxine and if I were you, I wouldn't cycle again until your TSH is between 0.5 and 1.5.

Hope that helps! 

xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you Mandy, unfortunately I am not eligable for anything free on NHS anymore and haven't been for sometime. Thank you for the advice and I will look into that. 
MJ1 xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

MJ1 said:


> Thank you Mandy, unfortunately I am not eligable for anything free on NHS anymore and haven't been for sometime. Thank you for the advice and I will look into that.
> MJ1 xx


No problem. 

I would definitely go and see an endocrinologist. If you have private health cover, Dr Conway is with most of the providers. If not, it's just an initial consult then bloods every so often to check whether the dosage needs tweaking.

I recommend Dr Conway as he is the third endo I've seen - the others refused to acknowledge that my TSH was too high for fertility (it was around the same level as yours is now). Dr Conway believes that it should be around 0.5 - 1.5 (max) for fertility.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello MJ1,

My consultant felt my tsh levels were slightly high at 2.53 mIU/L. He gave me a prescription for levothyroxine 25 mcg 1x day. I had my tsh levels tested again 6 weeks later and was told they are now perfect, (don't actually have the results with me now).

Would your clinic be able to give you a prescription and monitor you, like my clinic did?

Otherwise, going to see a private recommended endocrinologist seems like a good idea.

yx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Ladies, yes my clinic have suggested Thyroxine and have said that they will be able to get the levels down in a matter of weeks. So it should be ok, suppose I can take the other route if I want to conceive naturally.

Mandy, I do have private cover, what did you tell your insurance company as they don't cover anything fertility wise for me.

MJ1 x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey Hun, thyroid investigations are entirely separate from fertility ones. You just need to tell them you believe you have an underactive thyroid and want to get it checked out - no need to mention fertility at all. 

xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou Mandy x


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Miji,

I have been asking this question on this board too and got these answers from other girls regarding having the tsh below 2. Mine was 3.9 last nov and was 2.9 when tested last week (with no treatment yet). My fertility consultant was not concerned by it and my gp said it was normal. However on doing my research here My gp was willing to prescribe for year or so while I am still ttc...guess she thinks in 1 year that I will be 44 and may as well give up ttc then! So I started 25 mg thyroxine on Monday....

Would your gp not prescribe that for you....even if you have to pay for your prescriptions its pennies in comparison to ivf.

There should be at least one post on each page of the following links about people's experience of tsh and fertility.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293106.1730#ixzz2T1E3oeDe

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1FGc9Us

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1FdJxT3

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1FylG1M

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1GQ6Px9

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1GbStmB

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.780#ixzz2T1GbStmB


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Pippi for the info. To be honest I have not spoken to my GP as yet. My TSH was fine, so I thought. I had my last IVF cycle back in 2011 and then it was only 2. We had a year out and then went to see the clinic in January this year to discuss options, had our bloods done and this is the result. I might see if my GP will prescribe me thyroxine. Thank you for the links.
MJ1 x


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi MJ1,
I second Mandy Pandy's advice. My "new" endocrinologist also treated me to bring my high tsh down between .5-1.5. I've has Hashimotos for years and only this endocrinologist mentioned this. My tsh was always around 3. 

Ipomée


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Ipomee,

I had a re-test taken a couple, of weeks ago and the result was 2.19 so it has dropped natutrally or the first test was wrong. Not sure which but just happy it is back to my normal levels.

Thanks for replying.

MJ1


----------

